# If You Had To Guess...



## onlythebest4me (Oct 31, 2007)

What colors/manufacturers would you say Kerry Washington is wearing on her cheeks and lips in my avatar?


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 31, 2007)

The cheeks remind a bit of MAC Sunbasque powder blush. Or maybe something more coral with gold, like MAC Style powder blush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 31, 2007)

Something that shimmery, with a bit more pigment that Sunbasque or Style.  I would say Desirious with something like Sunbasque or Style over it.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

I would guess the Loreal since she is their spokes woman..it looks like the HIP Blush in #888 ( forgot the actual name of the product).
I dunno for the lips :/


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I would guess the Loreal since she is their spokes woman..it looks like the HIP Blush in #888 ( forgot the actual name of the product).
I dunno for the lips :/_

 
Yea I was thinking Loreal too for the same reason, possibly she's wearing the lipstick colour she created also.


----------



## onlythebest4me (Oct 31, 2007)

Her make up looks really good to me...She has a healthy glow and the makeup is just flawless. Even with a highly skilled MA I'm not sure you could get that result with a drugstore cosmetic like Loreal. I'm thinking it is a high end line definitely MAC, NARS or something similar but I could be wrong about that. I wish I knew what it was because it is *exactly* what I would like to be my signature look but can never get the colors exactly correct.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 31, 2007)

That blush looks really pretty and also very coral-y.  It also seems to be layered.  MAC Sunbasque + Peaches could recreate that effect and there is a blush by NARS but I think it might be too orangy - maybe Taj Mahal?


----------

